# Extra-heavy field points?



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Call Ron at Heights Archery(204)832-4421, I know he has some 185's, probably some heavier ones as well.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Will these be trad points with an internal taper or a screw in type? Are these going on Aluminum, Carbon, or Wood arrows?

Chris


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

araz2114 said:


> Will these be trad points with an internal taper or a screw in type? Are these going on Aluminum, Carbon, or Wood arrows?
> 
> Chris





Stash said:


> Does anyone in Canada stock heavy weight _*screw-in *_field points,



Shop teachers. 




5/16 screw-in. Also interested in 21/64.


----------



## Footed Shaft (Jul 10, 2002)

Well he did have Friday AND monday off, so they will likely have to re-train him 
Stash, i will look in the shop and see if i have any real heavy ones for ya. Bill


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*heavy weight*

I think larry at south nation archery in winchester ont stocks these his # is
613-989-2943


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Footed Shaft said:


> Stash, i will look in the shop and see if i have any real heavy ones for ya. Bill


How are we doing on that?


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

if you can't find any Stash, I have some older GoldTip screw in insert weight adapters you can have .....


----------



## Footed Shaft (Jul 10, 2002)

Hey i looked , the heaviest i have is 175grn. Sorry


----------



## Grizzlybear01 (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm sure Dennis has the points your looking for at Git-R-Done archery in Calgary. He has a website too if I remember right.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Thanks for the tip. Yes, they're listed on his website and I've sent him an e-mail.


----------



## Grizzlybear01 (Apr 5, 2009)

Not a problem, Dennis is pretty good when it deals with traditional gear, a great guy.


----------

